# Seas Lotus RT27F use in HT?



## nizee (Feb 1, 2007)

Dear DIY's,

I go low profile on car audio and selling most of my stuffs already (because of high car theft locally), accept a few stuffs i kept. I'm planning to build/buy HT speakers, 2 fronts, 1 center, 2 rears and a subwoofer; for home use. 
Few questions i have: -

1) Will the Seas Lotus RT27F good for building bookshelf speakers?
2) What Mids should I match with these tweets (under 250~300?)?
3) Volume of enclosure?
4) Will be better off selling the the tweeters; save the hassle and buy those pre-made speakers? Any recommendations (moderately price)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

What did you plan on doing for a crossover?


----------



## nizee (Feb 1, 2007)

BlackLac said:


> What did you plan on doing for a crossover?


Run passive and get some parts/board from partexpress and cross @ 1.5K?


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Should work, but getting more to accomplish a whole HT might get expensive.

You might want to investigate the 27TDFC. There are some proven designs, if you sold your lotus tweeters, you could buy a couple of sets to get you started. I have a pair and quite like them.

That being said, I have not heard the lotus set.

As for matching a mid, make it easy on yourself and stick to the SEAS lineup. The ER reed cones have my attention at the moment and seem to be very easy to crossover (i.e. need few parts) and sound quite good.

$0.02

Jason


----------



## nizee (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah i know it will be expensive to do all speakers. I just have brand new pair and if i decide (with helps from other responses), i'll just use it for 2 front (left & right). The rear will be some those Polk RM series? Centers....not decide yet?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Unless you have extensive modeling, and testing tools, using a $400-$500.00 set of tweeters is rather pointless.

I'd just stick to some proven designs on Zaph Audio, or Parts Express.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll second what he said ^^^^^^^  It is hard to make good sounding speakers !


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> Unless you have extensive modeling, and testing tools, using a $400-$500.00 set of tweeters is rather pointless.
> 
> I'd just stick to some proven designs on Zaph Audio, or Parts Express.


Seconded, thirded, and fourth'd.

As a rule of thumb, car tweeters are easier to work with than home audio tweeters - they're smaller, more durable, and can be crossed over quite low. However, this comes at the cost of performance; I would wager that the RT27 performs little better than the vastly cheaper Seas 27TBFC/G when used with a well-designed crossover. 

The Modula MT is a great design - I'm (still) working on a pair myself. They're simple to build, reasonably cheap, and you can save big by buying the parts off of other DIYmobileaudio members (like I did.) It's got decent bass response, too; while they benefit from a subwoofer for HT use, they don't really need one for listening to music.


----------



## nizee (Feb 1, 2007)

I do have access to TrueRTA & DSSF3, calibrated mic/pre-amp, but what you said above is correct. Too lazy to do all that, better off with proven system.
Thanks guys....

Interested in RTF27F?


----------

